# Ravine White Rock [150lts]



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello

This is my 150lts tank: 
Dimensions: 80x48x40 cm
Lights: 2x Atman DR-80 (4x18W)
Filtration: undergravel with 2 pumps Aquaszut 600l/h
Parameters: KH 4, GH 8, pH 6.8
Water temp: 25C
Substrat: MHK Aquagrunt
Bioload: about 30 paracheirodon simulans, 20-30 Neocaridina denticulata sinensis "Fire Red".

Well, it start in may 2005.


























The inspiration  Polish mountains.

















Tank after 3 months. Doesn't look nice :/










December 2005  It's almost what I expect from this tank.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's lovely! The green of the plants is really enhanced by the whiteness of the room. I like the effect. Could you give us a closer shot of the tank?

Are your mountains in the photo composed of limestone? That's some of the coolest looking rock I've seen in a while.


----------



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> That's lovely! The green of the plants is really enhanced by the whiteness of the room. I like the effect. Could you give us a closer shot of the tank?
> 
> Are your mountains in the photo composed of limestone? That's some of the coolest looking rock I've seen in a while.


Thanks.
Yes, this is the limestone from the Ojcowski National Park in Poland. If You would like to know something more about this place, this is the link , http://www.staff.amu.edu.pl/~zbzw/ph/pnp/ojco.htm . Well, we have got many beautiful old mountains


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello DurendaL.

I have to say that I really like this tank. The hardscape work is great, tough rocks could be a little bit taller, to " fit" the height of the tank. Anyway, it seems well accomplished and, as Phill said, the contrast between the greens of the tank and whites of the room is harmonious and pleasent. The blue background is also perfect for the layout.

Please give us a closer pic of the tank so we can admire the details of your landscape.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Very nice layout. I agree with Faz that the rock work could stand to be a little taller, but otherwise it is a good work. 

I really love the presentation of the tank, its furniture, and the color combination of the room it sits in! I think this aspect of aquarium keeping in general is often overlooked, or perhaps I just like to see tanks that look good in the place they are situated...

Closer shots?

Carlos


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

*Czesc*

From Winnipeg.

I was born and raised in the prairies of Winnipeg, but have visited Poland many times. I was fortunate to hike in the Polish mountains last year.

Love your tank, expecially the picture that situates it in the room

Frank


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

I must say that I really like your aquascape. You've captured the effect of your mountain ridges beautifully.

There's a real knack to making stonework natural and balanced that I admire. IMO you have shown it here.

I guess I have to agree that there is too much blank space above your scape. I don't think it's a serious drawback and I don't presume to suggest that you change things at this stage. 

But is there a wisp of something, like hairgrass, that you could scatter around the crest of your stonetops that would touch into the overhead space without affecting that "skyhigh" look I think you intend?

All it would take, I think, is the hint of something occupying that space.

Bob


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Heh... It take you while Peter to show this tank on international forum . You know my opinion - tank looks great!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

do you have any closer picture of this nice tank?


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice


----------



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

tsunami said:


> Very nice layout. I agree with Faz that the rock work could stand to be a little taller, but otherwise it is a good work.


Totally right. There is a too much of sky, but at this moment it's to late to change it. I think.
I want to fix that by insert taller plant (rotala sp.) near and behind the rocks.



tsunami said:


> I really love the presentation of the tank, its furniture, and the color combination of the room it sits in! I think this aspect of aquarium keeping in general is often overlooked, or perhaps I just like to see tanks that look good in the place they are situated...
> Closer shots?


Thanks. Yes, in this room you can not miss this tank. From beginning I wanted to create something what will be in harmony with all room, that's why I used limestones.
Well, this photo with part of room is made by my wife. I want to wait with presentation colser photo, becouse I want to give some time plants and me to think about this layout


----------



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi.

I'd like to present actual foto of tank.
What's yours opinions?


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi DurendaL,
I love this tank, very very nice job.
Rotala sp. green looks fine.......very "natural"



> Bioload: about 30 paracheirodon simulans, 20-30 Neocaridina denticulata sinensis "Fire Red".


 Where are the simulans????????

Greetings fron Spain


----------



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

Rub said:


> Hi DurendaL,
> I love this tank, very very nice job.
> Rotala sp. green looks fine.......very "natural"
> 
> ...


Hi.
Thanks, nice to that U like it 

Well, simulans are hiding behind the rock from few day. Why? Maybe because temperature behind the window in below -25 Celsius  but in tank nothing has changed.


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

Great aquarium.. the simple background also looks perfect.


----------



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello everyone.

I'd like to present last photo/ last form of tank. Right now it's time to make something new.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That is very nice. Thanks for sharing. Did you have problems growing the plants because of the limestone? I would think it would add too much hardness to the water.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

All I have to say is don't mess with the Polish aquascapers!! These guys are good!


----------



## Christophe_p (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello,

Great !
i like the green with the withe room


p.s : sorry for my bad english i'm french


----------



## Axeru (Apr 11, 2006)

Soft but still amazing, so to say. Is the luminarie from Arcadia or?


----------



## GmoAndres (Oct 18, 2004)

looks great!
your inspiration is very good representated in your tank with that rocks!!

Greetings from Chile!
---------------------
se ve grandioso!
tu inspiración quedo muy bien representada con esas rocas en tu acuario!!

Saludos desde Chile!


----------



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello.
Tanks for opinions.



AaronT said:


> That is very nice. Thanks for sharing. Did you have problems growing the plants because of the limestone? I would think it would add too much hardness to the water.


Well. Of course usage of limestone adds hardness but from experience in this tank I can say, that it's not a big problem. Plants were grow normally, I didn't have any problems with alges.



Axeru said:


> Soft but still amazing, so to say. Is the luminarie from Arcadia or?


Normally over the tank I've 2x Atman DR-80 lamps (4x18W) but for the picture I've add HQI 150W 6500K lamp.


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

Absolutely stunning! Your hardscape is amazing and really inspires me. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

your house looks so white and so nice especially with the blue tank


----------



## trustbran (Jun 21, 2006)

wow, i really enjoy looking at aqascapes just like yours! Could you post more closeup shots of the simulans....I am really undecided about purchasing some for my aquascape and your scape just motivates me to pick em up.....


----------

